# Here is your Sign



## FyrBldgGuy (Mar 16, 2011)

In this situation you find yourself in a room protected by a Halon Fire Suppression System.  A fire has started and you move towards the door to exit to get away from the heat and smoke.  You stop to read the sign.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 876
ops

View attachment 1517


View attachment 1517


/monthly_2011_03/572953e153d12_Heresyoursign.jpg.2133d1b1c632dbb6c3830947a7fc9d1d.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Mar 16, 2011)

hmmmmmmmm........


----------



## mark handler (Mar 16, 2011)

"...Leave room after discharge complete..."

hmmmmmmmm........

Side note

Under the Clean Air Act (CAA), the U.S. banned the production and import of halon, beginning January 1, 1994 in compliance with the Montreal Protocol On Substances That Deplete The Ozone Layer. Recycled halon and inventories produced before January 1, 1994, are now the only sources of supply.


----------



## Mule (Mar 16, 2011)

The only way you'll leave the room is in a body bag. Didn't the Feds put a stop to the manufacturing of Halon? If so if a system goes off how do they replenish the system?? Change it out to a different system??

Me being a BO I have only dealt with this one time back in the early 90's where they installed a Halon system.

Just asking for my own knowledge here.....

Looks like Mark answered some of my ?'s while I was typing... Dang slow typer here...


----------



## mark handler (Mar 16, 2011)

Slow transportation too....


----------



## Mule (Mar 16, 2011)

:cowboy Yeeee Haaaawww Slow but steady!  

I'm also very stubborn ... I have big ears too .... I guess that's why I'm a mule!


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Mar 16, 2011)

If the system still is in operation then it does not have to be removed.  Once discharged, it may be possible to refill from the stockpile, BUT the government and military have first priority on all reserves.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mark,

I'm supprised the sign does'nt say get janitor for keys to unlock the doors!

I don't know much about Texas mules, do they bite?

pc1


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 16, 2011)

I love *"Leave room when discharge is complete"* LMAO

oops.. ditto to what Mark said didn't read all posts yet 

Always get the them mixed up (age)  1211, 1301 and 2420 but manufacturers had till 2009 to stop manufacturing 1301 the least dangerous of the three I believe if memory serves me today?


----------



## permitguy (Mar 16, 2011)

This is what you call taking one for the team.

They should add a line that reads "Don't worry, we'll speak well of you when you're gone."  Better yet, it coud say "Congratulations, the company will be named after you very soon."


----------



## jpranch (Mar 16, 2011)

People do not read signs. Most of us already know that. So that begs the question how can the icc figure that a life safety hazard just disappears with the posting of a sign. Example: "this door to remain unlocked" etc...


----------



## AegisFPE (Mar 16, 2011)

Fire plan reviewer I know has this image on his wall - always made me smile.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 16, 2011)

Makes me want to touch it


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Mar 16, 2011)

FyrBldgGuy said:
			
		

> If the system still is in operation then it does not have to be removed.  Once discharged, it may be possible to refill from the stockpile, BUT the government and military have first priority on all reserves.


OR you can use a drop in replacement gas, several are on the market here is one

http://www.fike.com/products/fshreplace.html

Change the nozzles, and tanks, you are good to go.

AND for the young folks on this board us old timers can recall when the way you tested a computer room for tightness was to dump the halon gas and measure the %, at the ceiling, chest level and at the floor. The fun part was when they would do this a few times until they found all the leaks. And yes sometimes you would go into the room full of Halon. Surprise no one died.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 16, 2011)

I really like the sign at a bar in Gillette. "Adult Daycare".  I'll have to get a picture and post it!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 17, 2011)

> AND for the young folks on this board us old timers can recall when the way you tested a computer room for tightness was to dump the halon gas and measure the %, at the ceiling, chest level and at the floor. The fun part was when they would do this a few times until they found all the leaks. And yes sometimes you would go into the room full of Halon. Surprise no one died.


Fond memories....used to laugh quietly when we reminded the Tech to take a deep breath, stay low and go fast  

Love the sign AFPE especially the suttle message at the end.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Mar 17, 2011)

I like the road sign too!  Thanks AegisFPE.

I remember too taking readings inside of rooms when the Halon Testing was performed.  I don't think the Halon caused me any damage.

Long before I tested Halon I had already joined the fire service so clearly I was defective before the Halon exposure.

P.S. My Dear old Dad was also a fire fighter, so it was genetic.


----------



## permitguy (Mar 17, 2011)

Alright all you "Kurt Russell from Backdraft" types ("We don't need no stinkin' SCBA")!   

Lest someone reads this and thinks there is no hazard, we should point out that there is.  Not the sure-thing kind of hazard that jumping from a tall building will get you, but a hazard nonetheless . . .

Enough of this, my toast just finished.  Now where is that fork . . .


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 17, 2011)

FBG,

I knew there was a good reason why I like you. My old man kicked me so hard up my A$$ (you know the kind where the tail bone is hit and you walk around going ouuuuuuu)when he caught me huffing gasoline in the carport when I was 11. I turned out OK too .....heeeee heeeeeee



> Alright all you "Kurt Russell from Backdraft" types


Sad day.........Former Chicago Battalion Chief, Ray Hoff (Movie was loosly based on him and his brother) died yesterday. He was a real great guy and I am proud to have known him and sharred a few with him.


----------

